# EA TOMMARROW



## manofsteel219 (Sep 23, 2014)

I posted in another room then seen the PH  forums ....seeking advise or wisdom as i begin my journey tommarrow...Thanx in advance...


----------



## erikr02 (Sep 23, 2014)

Listen to what is said to you.  Make sure you feed the goat


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 23, 2014)

Just pay attention to everything said and done around you , and you don't feed the goat until a little further down the road at least in my jurisdiction that's the way it is and by the way congratulations on being excepted soon to be brother


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 23, 2014)

You need no advice, just let the lodge do their Work.


----------



## manofsteel219 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you my soon to be brothers...


----------



## manofsteel219 (Sep 23, 2014)

Will update you tommarrow on my big day !


----------



## manofsteel219 (Sep 24, 2014)

It went well very amazing experience....Very recieving experience from the Brothers being reborn introduced from darkness to light ...2nd best thing i ever did in life .....From the heart thank you all for your support !


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 25, 2014)

Welcome to the family, once adopted brother.  Plus based on the forum this is in I suppose one could spell it PHAmily.  Works fine either way.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 25, 2014)

Welcome to the fraternity, it's good to call you brother.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 25, 2014)

Congratulations brother!!!


----------



## manofsteel219 (Sep 25, 2014)

Ty Brothers.....where are you Brothers from .....
#ROLLCALL


----------



## BRO. SQUARE (Nov 13, 2014)

How are your travels going?


----------



## manofsteel219 (Nov 14, 2014)

Well ty ...Studies are a little hard due to my job hours but im maintaining ...already doing work soon this month .... Should be FC by the first of December


----------



## ebojones (Nov 14, 2014)

Congratts and welcome...


----------



## BRO. SQUARE (Nov 29, 2014)

Stay in your books!!! Remember the name you were given.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 1, 2014)

Study diligently.  Take advantage of your "toilet time".  Every discreet moment is an opportunity to get sharper or stay sharp. Enjoy each degree to the fullest.  Each is a once in a lifetime situation.


----------



## bro.whitec (Dec 24, 2014)

Make sure you pay attention to everthing. You will be fine brother


----------



## manofsteel219 (Dec 24, 2014)

Update .....Going Sunday to show proficiency...
Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas to All !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 24, 2014)

manofsteel219 said:


> Update .....Going Sunday to show proficiency...
> Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas to All !


I know that you will do just great. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and yours.


----------



## manofsteel219 (Dec 29, 2014)

Showed proficiency last night ...3 of the 7 including myself and my cable tow will be taking our 2nd step next month .... Ty everyone for their support 
#PASLMS133


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## AndreAshlar (Jan 2, 2015)

Good work!  Keep studying!


----------



## manofsteel219 (Jan 18, 2015)

Update 
Advancing to FC ON Tuesday


----------

